# advice on routine :)



## fraseram (Jul 24, 2010)

OK here goes... I've been doing a lot research lately on HIIT IT and LISS weight training and schedules. I am a well trained athlete with a VO2 MAX of 48 and a resting rate of 50. I've been training for years and have always worked hard. 
here is my routine to date and looking for input 
MON/wed/fri
fasted bikram yoga session 
post breakfast heavy weights for 50 mins 

tues/thus/sat 
fasted HIIT cardio 
5 min warm up
1 min all out 170's hr
1 min recover 140-150 hr to min 40 
40 - 50 min recover at HR 140's 
50 - 55 min 2/3 all out 1 min sets 
55 - 60 cool down 
walk on treadmill for couple more mins at LOW speed and good stretch 

post breakfast bikram yoga session   

SUN 
rest day optional one bikram session

I dont feel burnt out or tired or like I've kiiled myself after my workouts but I DO feel worked LOL 
after my cardio I AM spent and put all I can, in same with my weights but...I recover quicky and move on with my day like nothing  
what do you think ????????


----------



## Phineas (Jul 24, 2010)

This looks like a job for stepakus.....


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, you must be one health dude. you weight 145lbs, and about in your 50's ? Lots of cardio, do you do any lifting?


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2010)

fraseram said:


> OK here goes... I've been doing a lot research lately on HIIT IT and LISS weight training and schedules. I am a well trained athlete with a VO2 MAX of 48 and a resting rate of 50. I've been training for years and have always worked hard.
> here is my routine to date and looking for input
> MON/wed/fri
> fasted bikram yoga session
> ...



Why the fasted HIIT? And what's the deal with all the hot yoga? What kind of diet do you eat? And can you describe your weight training please?


----------



## Flathead (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, I'm a little lost on this one. What do you mean by "post breakfast heavy weights for 50 mins"?


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2010)

He eats breakfast, then later does his lifting.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 25, 2010)

Right on.

 OP, what does your "Heavy weights for 50mins" consist of?


----------



## fraseram (Jul 25, 2010)

first off LOL I am a 31 year old female 
my diet is mostly raw with yes lots of protein and healthy fats I eat very clean 
I LOVE my hot yoga it aids in recovery and makes me feel centered 
my weight routine is about 50 mins and consists off full body compound movements and power plate exercises 
the fasted HIIT is about feeling good while doing cardio (feels heavy after meals) and convenience  ( I have a three year old )


----------



## Built (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, she, sorry. I get that all the time, too. 

I don't know what to think. I wouldn't train this way, myself, but I'm not you. 

What are your goals?


----------



## fraseram (Jul 26, 2010)

my goals are to just be fit and have fun. I am happy with my weight and bodyshape. 
JUst an athlete at heart and like to be fit. I strive to always better a time or posture or lift a heavier weight ect.


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not sure why you're posting then. You seem to already like where you are. Most folks post up a routine when they want suggestions.


----------



## fraseram (Jul 26, 2010)

I AM looking for suggestions...... I was just saying what my goals and interests are
you said that you would not train this way why and what r your goals?


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2010)

Forgive me, you see like a nice person, but you don't sound like you're looking for suggestions - you said you like your weight and your bodyshape. What can we suggest to you that won't impact upon your weight or your physique?

I wouldn't train like you do for a number of reasons - first and foremost, I'm lazy. Also, I hate sweating, so hot yoga is out. I would not recommend HIIT fasted except for very short periods of time at the end of a cut, for stubborn bodyfat (see "Daredevils", below). My goals always include more muscle and less fat. LOL! What can I say, this is a bodybuilding board.


----------



## fraseram (Jul 27, 2010)

understood  and yes even (expected) as this IS as bodybuilding board and your goals are to preserve at all costs. LOL I am happy with shape and dont have a specific goal of gains ect however..... as an athlete am always striving to improve in performance and strength if anything. I know you get to a point where you are just DONE and maintaining but a change and some thoughts on what I AM doing would be cool and I hey I open to anything in the interest of science of the body and finding out what I am capable of


----------



## Built (Jul 27, 2010)

Fair enough. How tall are you, and what do you weigh?


----------



## fraseram (Jul 27, 2010)

I am quite tiny lol 4'6 and 80 lbs


----------



## Built (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, you're asking, so I'm telling - I'd like to see you gain 15 lbs. You are VERY thin. 

What calories and macros do you run?


----------



## fraseram (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't COUNT or spilt hairs about my diet...... I just eat ( and a ton ! ) I would guess about 1400-1600 in a day.... keeping in mind I am only 4'6  
I eat 6x daily and take my supplements 
I have celiac and turners syndrome which is why I am so tiny
ps last photo was last year here is one more recent (though I know still very thin )


----------



## Built (Jul 28, 2010)

Both celiac and turner's are both problematic for mass, no doubt about it. 

Are you on hormone therapy for the turner's?


----------



## fraseram (Jul 28, 2010)

yes and daily injections for bone loss


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 28, 2010)

good luck. This is out of my realm.


----------



## Built (Jul 28, 2010)

fraseram, what medications and dosings are you receiving? Do you mind sharing this with us?


----------



## fraseram (Jul 28, 2010)

ok .... but I dont see what all this has to do with my routine?? just think of me as any other girl working hard LOL 
synthroid 
forteo injections 
estrogen cream 
birth control (for hormones)


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2010)

You're not just any other girl, working hard. You have Turner's syndrome. This means reduced androgens and adrenal hormones. Many with Turner's are prescribed human growth hormone injections and testosterone. You are almost certainly deficient in these, evidenced by the osteopenia that drives the need for Forteo injections. Androgens, as are estrogens, are very useful for stimulating the formation of bone. 

Oral contraceptives are a terrible source of hormones - but the cream you use is good. I'd feel more comfortable if I read you were also using transdermal testosterone and progesterone. 

Synthroid only provides T4 - you aren't taking in T3, and with little or no androgen to help with the conversion, your liver deiodinase - which is responsible for the conversion of over a quarter of your circulating T3 - cannot do its job. Reduced T3 can and will impact upon such things as protein synthesis and mood. 

Finally, I'd love it if you could track your dietary intake for a few days and report back with your calories and macros. I know you don't ordinarily track, but if you could for just a few days on FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal, I might be able to help you maintain and build some bone.


----------



## fraseram (Jul 29, 2010)

I have to say I AM impressed  
I see an endocrinologist and an orthopedist for my conditions and have everything under wraps. I have what is known as mosaic turns so I am only missing part of one x rather than missing a full x and having full blown turners. ALso yes girls are giving growth hormones now a days however this is only for a short period in their teens and early twenties. I am 32 and when I was diagnosed at age 12 these were not quite out yet and still being tested (we did not want to risk it) which yes is the reason for my osteo fragility and broken hip(relplaced) and two compound fractures in my spine (why you do NOT see running on my training roster!) LOL


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2010)

Built said:


> You're not just any other girl, working hard. You have Turner's syndrome. This means reduced androgens and adrenal hormones. Many with Turner's are prescribed human growth hormone injections and testosterone. You are almost certainly deficient in these, evidenced by the osteopenia that drives the need for Forteo injections. Androgens, as are estrogens, are very useful for stimulating the formation of bone.
> 
> Oral contraceptives are a terrible source of hormones - but the cream you use is good. I'd feel more comfortable if I read you were also using transdermal testosterone and progesterone.
> 
> ...





fraseram said:


> I have to say I AM impressed
> I see an endocrinologist and an orthopedist for my conditions and have everything under wraps. I have what is known as mosaic turns so I am only missing part of one x rather than missing a full x and having full blown turners. ALso yes girls are giving growth hormones now a days however this is only for a short period in their teens and early twenties. I am 32 and when I was diagnosed at age 12 these were not quite out yet and still being tested (we did not want to risk it) which yes is the reason for my osteo fragility and broken hip(relplaced) and two compound fractures in my spine (why you do NOT see running on my training roster!) LOL



Good call on the running - but if your endo and ortho had "everything under wraps", you'd be on combined thyroid, androgens and gh - and likely wouldn't have already had a hip replacement at 32. They would have had you increasing your protein consumption years ago. And they wouldn't have you on The Pill as a source of progestin. 

Will you kindly do the fitday ritual and get back to me? I'd love to be able to at least help you with that part.


----------



## fraseram (Jul 29, 2010)

i think i will trust my specialists thank you....... i think (atleast where my hormones are concerned) they know more than you 
i only came to the forum to talk about my work out routine and pumping iron with fellow lifters


----------



## roastchicken (Jul 29, 2010)

Why not discuss the points Built has raised with your endo and ortho ? 

These points could have a massive impact upon the way you workout and your future health.

What harm can it do ?

Interesting thread btw .


----------



## fraseram (Jul 29, 2010)

I trust my specialists know what they r doing as they see and deal with my condition everyday  I can't tale gh hormone now at 32 my bc pill is all I need according to my levels and everything is running fine 
My thyroid levels are good and all is well. I broke my hip in an accident that called for the replacement. I appreciate your thoughts but am not ill or any diff than anyone else. Just because I have ts does not make me unwell lol I am not my disorder 
If I was unhealthy and lacking I would not be able to train the way I do and kick most peoples asses  sweet !!!


----------



## fraseram (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh ps I do appreciate what you r saying but you know nothing about me, ts and ESP what stage my ts is 
I came to talk ass kicking routines in good fun not seek medical advice


----------



## Built (Jul 29, 2010)

I respectfully back out. Best of luck to you with your fitness goals.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 29, 2010)

fraseram said:


> i think i will trust my specialists thank you....... i think (atleast where my hormones are concerned) they know more than you
> i only came to the forum to talk about my work out routine and pumping iron with fellow lifters


 

Easy now, Built is only trying to do exactly what your asking and that's "help you with your workout routine". No need to get defensive, most folks here will go out of their way to help. It's up to you to pick and choose what advice you would like to take.

Flathead


----------



## fraseram (Jul 29, 2010)

I know flathead... I dont mean to come across like a bitch I DO appreciate built is just trying to help and as I said I was very impressed with the extra mile you went btw built. 
I just feel THAT aspect left to my docs as they best know me and are best suited to attend to my care. 
I WOULD still like to discuss my actual routine (since that WAS the point and never actually discussed lol)
As for me getting defensive...... It IS a sensitive issue for me I was diagnosed at 12yrs and had not been an easy road. My fitness prowess has always been my great equalizer and I feel strong and powerful being able to do things a lot of people cant. It was a hot button of mine that got pushed SORRY


----------



## Curt James (Aug 19, 2010)

Been a few days since your last activity. _You still around?_



fraseram said:


> *i think i will trust my specialists thank you....... *i think (atleast where my hormones are concerned) they know more than you
> i only came to the forum to talk about my work out routine and pumping iron with fellow lifters



I bet Built looks better than your specialists, though. 



fraseram said:


> Oh ps I do appreciate what you r saying but you know nothing about me, ts and ESP what stage my ts is
> *I came to talk ass kicking routines in good fun* not seek medical advice



You're in the right place for that!



fraseram said:


> I know flathead... I dont mean to come across *like a bitch* I DO appreciate built is just trying to help and as I said I was very impressed with the extra mile you went btw built.
> I just feel THAT aspect left to my docs as they best know me and are best suited to attend to my care.
> I WOULD still like to discuss my actual routine (since that WAS the point and never actually discussed lol)
> As for me getting defensive...... It IS a sensitive issue for me I was diagnosed at 12yrs and had not been an easy road. My fitness prowess has always been my great equalizer and I feel strong and powerful being able to do things a lot of people cant. It was a hot button of mine that got pushed SORRY



They're pretty popular around here, actually. 



fraseram said:


> OK here goes... I've been doing a lot research lately on HIIT IT and LISS weight training and schedules. I am a well trained athlete with a VO2 MAX of 48 and a resting rate of 50. I've been training for years and have always worked hard.
> here is my routine to date and looking for input
> MON/wed/fri
> fasted bikram yoga session
> ...



What do I think? 

That I had your kind of energy! 

What are your goals?


----------

